# Godin Guitar $200.00



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

Godin Guitar | Guitars | Hamilton | Kijiji


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

Nice price.
Local.
But I just can't justify buying it.

Someone will be getting a good deal on that guitar.


----------

